# El puente mas alto del mundo



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

ESTOY IMPRESIONADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ESE PUENTE ESTA DE PELICULA


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno yo se que es el foro peruano y todo eso, pero es importante a veces conocer este tipo de maravillas, nuestro foro necesita mas temas de este tipo... Esto es ingeniería pura... espero que a Bajopontino le guste... apenas vi estas imàgenes pensè en él....


*Millau, el puente más alto del mundo *


Una obra maestra de ingeniería y diseño paisajístico sustentable en Francia.











Sobrevuela el río Tarn, une las planicies de Rouge y Larzac, al centro de Francia, acorta distancias entre el norte y el sur de Europa, y sobrepasa todos los récords existentes. 










La idea de este colosal puente de múltiples mástiles, que en los días nublados aparenta siete veleros navegando sobre nubes, se debe al ingeniero francés Michel Virlogeux. Junto con el arquitecto británico Lord Norman Foster, Virlogeux pone su firma a una obra excepcional de paisajismo y sustentabilidad, respetuosa con el hombre y con la naturaleza. 










La audaz construcción del puente de Millau hace honor a la tradición francesa de proyectar y realizar obras espectaculares. Está asentado en siete pilares de líneas estilizadas en forma de flecha, los tramos entre pilares están suspendidos de tirantes de arrostramiento fijados por un conjunto de 22 estos a los siete mástiles que se apoyan sobre los pilares. 










Cada mástil sobrepasa 87 metros por encima del tablero. Es decir, el pilar más alto junto con su mástil alcanza una altura de 340 metros, superando en 19 metros la altura de la torre Eiffel.










El mayor de los pilares alcanza los 245 metros (el récord anterior, con 180 metros, lo ostentaba el viaducto alemán de Kochertal). 










El viaducto, de 2.460 metros de largo y 32 metros de ancho, es la porción que le faltaba a la autopista A75, La Meridiana, para unir París y el Mediterráneo de un solo trazo por el Macizo Central.










A pesar de su imponente tamaño, Foster dijo que la construcción fue diseñada para ser “tan delicada como una mariposa”. En una entrevista con el periódico Midi Libre, Foster expresó que “una obra del hombre debe fusionarse con la naturaleza. Los pilares tenían que parecer casi orgánicos, como si hubiesen crecido de la tierra”.










Como el Concorde y el Eurotúnel, que cruza el Canal de la Mancha, el puente es fruto de la cooperación franco-británica. El grupo Eiffage, responsable de la construcción de la torre Eiffel, financió el proyecto a cambio de obtener dinero del peaje del puente durante 75 años.










La corresponsal de la BBC, Carolina Wyatt, señala que el puente es motivo de orgullo para Millau, una ciudad medieval que espera atraer muchos visitantes con una obra considerada una de las maravillas de la ingeniería en el siglo XXI.










La estructura metálica del puente pesa 36.000 toneladas y su edificación ilustra las múltiples ventajas de la construcción con acero. La mayoría de los elementos de acero del puente se soldaron, ensamblaron y pintaron íntegramente en el suelo; y la mayor parte, en espacios cubiertos. Esto representa una ventaja añadida en términos de calidad y también de seguridad, y supone una reducción de costos.










Esto fue un gran beneficio para una región caracterizada por la escasez de agua y por los maravillosos paisajes naturales. Las construcciones de acero, relativamente ligeras, pesan aproximadamente dos veces menos que una construcción de hormigón de tamaño similar y se utiliza un mínimo movimiento de transporte con camiones, lo que supone un menor consumo de combustible y una menor contaminación atmosférica. 










También se pudo reducir el peso y el número de mástiles y cables para soportar el conjunto, lo que tuvo un efecto positivo sobre el costo final. Fue construido en solo tres años, soporta vientos de 250 km por hora y esta garantizada su durabilidad por 120 años. 










El Estado francés invirtió 50 millones de euros (más de 66 millones de dólares) en la preparación de la obra en la que trabajaron más de 3.000 personas sin registrarse ningún accidente grave en el proceso. Unos 10.000 vehículos transitan por el puente al día, cifra que llega a los 25.000 en las vacaciones de verano.










Fuentes: http://viaduc.midilibre.com/accueil.php
www.viaducdemillau.com
www.bernd-nebel.de/bruecken/3_bedeutend/millau/bild23.html
www.abelard.org/france/viaduct-de-millau.asp
www.all-free-photos.com/show/showphotop.php?i...
skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301991


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

ahh si este puente ya lo habia visto... en national geografic NI TE LO IMAGINABAS... jojoo ahi lo vi... es bravazooo el tiempo que duro su construccion y los problemas que tuvieron con el clima... ese programa es buenote...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es realmente INCREIBLE. Se imaginan uno así para cruzar los valles en los andes peruanos?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

I-M-P-R-E-S-I-O-N-A-N-T-E !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Este puente es un obra maestra de la ingenieria, en el Discovery pasaron como se construyó este puente y la verdad que no me lo perdí por lo interesante que estaba.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que impresionante wuau me imagino cruzar el puente cuando hay nubes a baja altura, sentirse entre las nubes y si bajas del carro a comtemplar el paisaje desde arriba en las nubes es como si te sintieras en el CIELO, en esas puertas del cielo supuesto donde esta San Pedro (bueno a mi imaginacion)  :banana:


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*WOWWWW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
impresionante..............
gracias por traer este tipo de cosas por aqui Vane....*


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

espectacular, toda una proeza de la ingeniería.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

wow ¡¡¡ , quiero hacer puenting en el


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

:drool:

Impresionante!!!!

Tambien yo vi ese reportaje en national geographic, no me perdi ni un segundo.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
es bellisimo  el otro dia vi un documental de su construccion :banana:


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Yo tambien vi el documental sobre la construccion de este puentes, los arquitectos y directores de la obra eran españoles y franceses... Estuvo alucinante!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Viva la Ingenieria....wowwww esta impresionante....


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:eek2: wow!q hagan uno asi para nuestro bicentenario  vale la pena soñar :angel:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ese puente es brutal. Una verdadera maravilla del mundo, junto con el Eurotúnel, el Canal de Panamá y otras grandes obras de la ingeniería.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Increible obra...


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Dios mio!*

Que puente mas alto!!!!! La France! Jaja, que puente mas alto, gracias amigos peruanos por compartir esto conmigo!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias Vane, si había visto ese puente, incluso mi amigo tiene la foto panorámica del puente como fondo de pantalla de su compu, de veras que es impresionante, construir uno así aquí ufff sería costosísimo, osea que imposible para nuestra realidad, ademas que tenemos el agravante de los movimientos telúricos y nuestra geografía comparada con la que aparece en esas imágenes es mucho más accidentada, en realidad aparte del costo, sería todo un reto para los ingenieros y arquitectos construir ese tipo de obras en nuestro país.


----------



## freddiewa (Apr 9, 2006)

Una pregunta... en el foro latinoamericano, los mexicanos dicen que estan construyendo uno mas alto.... es cierto eso????

Saludos


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

wow!! no sabía nada sobre ese puente, es impresionante.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

Del puente daria vertigo mirar hacia abajo jejeje


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

J Block said:


> Es realmente INCREIBLE. Se imaginan uno así para cruzar los valles en los andes peruanos?


Sería espectacular !


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Un puente alucinante !!!!*

Vane : Realmente eso que tu auto "esté por encima de las nubes".....realmente alucinante !!!!....MARAVILLOSO !!!!


----------

